# New Bunny from TSC



## midwestchickenwrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

I picked up what I think is a lionhead last night. I want to have confirmation, however I can't post any pictures since I'm a new member. Any suggestions?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 8, 2011)

You just have to post over 10 times.


----------



## midwestchickenwrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

Ok thanks.


----------



## samanthaj (Mar 8, 2011)

just keeping posting,i think even replies count! thats what i did when i was new!!


----------



## dewey (Mar 8, 2011)

Yep  they count.  You could also go to tinypic, upload the photo from your computer, then post just the tinypic link to it here, where we can click on it and see your new bun.


----------



## midwestchickenwrangler (Mar 8, 2011)

I used tinypic. Can anyone confirm that he is a lionhead? And what color?

http://i51.tinypic.com/28a8htc.jpg


----------



## dipence71 (Mar 8, 2011)

looks like a lion head to me but I'm no expert


----------



## norcal (Mar 8, 2011)

How adorable.      teehee


----------



## michelle43 (Mar 8, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## dbunni (Mar 9, 2011)

dipence71 said:
			
		

> looks like a lion head to me but I'm no expert


  Yep ... Lionhead ... pet quality, but definately LH.  Cute baby!


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, Liohead. Siamese Sable.


----------

